# Vaccum Seal vs Oxygen Pack



## IDeus (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello all! I had a question about storing dry foods in a mason jar.

If I use a Foodsaver sealing attachment is there really a need for an oxygen absorber?

Thank you


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't use them. I just used the last jar of 05 powdered sugar this spring and started on the 07. All of it stayed sealed with just vacpacking and it tasted just fine. I do watch and make sure that it doesn't suck up the tube. But I don't fill the jars all the way up.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree. When you vacuum packed it, you did the same thing the oxygen absorber would have done. We vacuum seal baking pwd, spices, etc in jars and use oxy absorbers in the plastic buckets for dried beans, rice, etc.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We use the vacuum seal for seasonings, but we do ad 300cc O2 absorbers for our dehydrated vegetables/fruits as cheap insurance. We purchase the 300cc packs in bulk during our dehydrating "season".


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answers - this has been very helpful!

IDeus, thanks for posting - I've been wondering the very same thing.


----------



## IDeus (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies!! This really helps me out


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

siletz said:


> I agree. When you vacuum packed it, you did the same thing the oxygen absorber would have done. .


*******************

JMHO, but I disagree. One of the laws of physics says there is no such thing as a total vacuum. Granted, that's a bit too theoretical for the real world, but the fact remains particularly when storing dry goods like rice and beans that have lots of air space between the kernels -- but anything else that can oxidize also, vacuuming cannot remove all the 02. I'm not saying vac packing doesn't work. I'm simply suggesting that 02 absorbers do a better job for long term storage because they remove almost all of the element (02) that does the damage.

An 02 absorber removes the 02 from those air spaces and continues to absorb any "leaching" 02 over the years. 02 is the gremlin, not air, since air -- minus 02 -- does not contribute to the oxidation or rancidness of foods.

02 absorbers, by removing about 15% of the air (by removing the 02) creates it's own vacuum, but it does so by removing the real demon --02.


----------



## IDeus (Nov 1, 2011)

That's it! I'm using both! lol

I really wanted to store elbow macaroni. Will there be an issue with all the spaces in there?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

IDeus said:


> That's it! I'm using both! lol
> 
> I really wanted to store elbow macaroni. Will there be an issue with all the spaces in there?


ID, pasta stores very well for a long time. If you have a vac machine is sure wouldn't hurt a bit to pop in an02 absorber and vac it, but remember, the 02 absorbers begin absorbing the second they are opened. Most will become inactived within 15 minutes of exposure to air.

Just a personal preference, but when we package pasta for storage, we double the number of absorbers because of the excess air space.


----------



## ladyhk13 (Nov 5, 2011)

I vacpack all my sugar, rice, noodles, flour...anything dry and I could knock you out with any one of the "blocks" since they are so hard! I think that vacuuming them works just fine without O2 absorbers...never had a problem at all, maybe it depends on the quality of your sealer? I have a commercial brand.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Use Both ......*



IDeus said:


> *That's it! I'm using both! lol*
> I really wanted to store elbow macaroni. Will there be an issue with all the spaces in there?


For best results for *long term storage (LTS) * ..... FoodSavers are great, but usually for short term storage ...... you should use both the Foodsaver vac attachment and a 100cc 02 absorber ..... as someone mentioned the vac attachment doesn't get all the 02 ..... but the attachment sets the lid correctly on the jars ..... you should always warm the gasket material on the lids (pan of warm water) ..... it softens the material and allows the jar lid edge indent easier

macaroni needs lots of 02 absorbers ..... tons of air void ..... normal 5 gallon bucket for grain or rice is 1500-2000cc ..... with macaroni throw in an extra 500cc, perhaps more if you have it .....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We bought a Excaliber dehydrtor a couple years ago and used it a couple times.We saved up for it and Food Savor so we put at least $400 in it .
So far we canned more than anything but did seal some sugar,flour and corn meal and even sealed some spices,meds,packets and boxes like baking soda ,powder and rice products .
We don't store much but plan to keep garden,chickens for survival purpose or emergencies .


----------

